# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد العسل و الثوم

## mohamed73

* بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*   * خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى الانسان وسخر له كل مافي الكون ..قال الله تعالى*( ألم تر أن الله سخر لكم مافي السموات وما في الارض واسبغ عليكم نعمة ظاهرة وباطنة )* لقمان 20 .*   * أما  في مجال الطب الحديث الان ، فيصعب ان تجد اثرا" لإستعمال الاعشاب الطبية ،  سوى في صورة حقن او أقراص أو خلاصات بصورة نادرة ، نظرا" لهذه الزيادة  الهائلة في عدد سكان العالم ، وإزدياد الطلب على الآدوية المكونة من  المركبات المحضرة كيميائيا" ، لسهولة الحصول عليها بسرعة ، نتيجة للتطور  التكنولوجي الهائل في علوم الكيمياء التحضيرية ، دون الاستعانة بالاعشاب  الطبية الطبيعية ، لارتفاع اسعار وتأثيرها بالاحتكارات الدولية .* * ولكن  جاء إعلان المؤتمرات الصيدلية الحديثة بأن استعمال الكيميائيات التحضيرية  في المعامل للعلاج على مدى سنوات طويلة خلفت كثيرا" من الآثار الجانبية  البالغة الخطورة .* * وتأسيسا"  على ذلك أعلنت منظمة الصحة العالمية ضرورة العودة الى العلاج بالحشائش  والاعشاب الطبيعية والحد من تداول الكيماويات المصنعة في معامل الصيدلية في  اضيق الحدود.* * ولعل  أصابع الاتهام تشير الى ان اسباب انتشار مرض السرطان في عصرنا الحديث :  الاثار الجانبية لبعض العقاقير الكيميائية كما ان منظمة الصحة العالمية  اكدت التحذير من استخدام بعض الادوية الكيميائية المتداولة والمعدة في  المعامل بعد ان ثبت ضررها بمرور الوقت ، واصبحت قائمة الممنوعات في ازدياد  يوما" بعد يوم تنشر في انحاء العالم ، ( ومحذرة ) ومطالبة بالعودة الى  الطبيعة وما بها من الآف الحشائش والاعشاب الطبية الطازجة المفيدة في علاج  الامراض ، ومطالبة بدراسة الطب الشعبي والطب النبوي الشريف .* * ولقد  ظهر في دول اروبا وامريكا وروسيا مستشفيات لاقت رواجا" ، واثبتت نجاحات  كبيرة ، تعتمد هذه المستشفيات على الاعشاب في علاج المرضى .* * العسل*  * العسل  حلو المذاق ، جم النفع ، جاء ذكرة فى القرآن الكريم ، وتحدث عنه رسول الله  صلى الله علية وسلم ، وكتب عنه الحكماء والاطباء وأهل العلم والمعرفة ،  فقالوا الكثير عن تأثيره الفعال فى شفاء أكثر الامراض التى تنتاب الجسم  الإنسانى ، وأجود العسل هو ما يخرج من بطون النحل ، فى الربيع والصيف حيث  يطيب مرعاة ويخلو من الحدة والمرارة ، وخيرة ما كان لونه أبيض شفافا صادق  الحلاوة ، وأحسن وقت لأكله فى الشتاء حت يعطى الطاقة والقوة للجسم . والعسل  يتكون من سكريات سهلة الهضم ، وبروتنات وأملاح معدنية وفيتامينات ، ويمكن  أن يؤكل العسل وحدة أو مع غيرة من المأكولات كالذبدة ، والقشدة ، وايضا  يحلى به المشروبات كاللبن وغيرة ويدخل العسل فى صناعة بعض الأدوية لفائدته  وتأثيره . ويقول الأنطاكى فى كتابة " العسل يقطع البلغم ، وأنواعة  والرطوبات وهو يزيل الاستسقاء ويفيد فى امراض الصدر والقصبة والزكام والرشح  والمعدة والكبد وضعف الشهية ، ويشد البدن ويقوى العصب ، وإن أذيب فى الماء  الحار ( الساخن ) ، ويشرب يسكن المغص ويقطع العطش والإسهال " . والعسل  دواء ناجح فى امراض العيون والجروح والحروق ، ويفيد معالجة الروماتيزم  فيدهن به المكان المصاب ، ولعسل النحل فى طب الأطفال فوائد جمه فهو يزيد فى  عدد الكريات الحمراء فى الدم ويقضى على الأمراض الجرثومية ، والتعفنات  المعوية ، لهذا ننصح بتحلية الحليب بالعسل للأطفال ، كما أن العسل مضاد  للعفونة ومضاد للجراثيم ، وللعسل العديد من الفوائد*  * الثوم*  * يحتوى  الثوم على عناصر من مركبات الكبريت مع زيت طيار وفيتامينات وهورمونات تشبه  الهرمونات الجنسية ، ومواد مضادة للعفونه ومخفضه لضغط الدم ومدرة لإفرازات  الكبد ( الصفراء) 0 والثوم يتكون من فصوص مغلفة بأوراق سيلليوزية شفافة  خلقها المولى عز وجل لتحفظها من الجفاف وتزال عند الاستعمال ، ويؤكل الثوم  طازجا مدقوقا أو صحيحا مع الأكل لتحسين الطعم ، ويؤكل مطبوخا مع غيرة من  الطعام كالروستو والملوخية و( الفته ) بالخل و الثوم ، و يستعمل أيضا و  بكثرة مدقوقا مع الكزبرة أو النعناع و يضاف إلى الطعام ذى الحموضة الزائدة  حيث يمتصها و يسهل هضمها*  * والثوم يتركب من العناصر الاتية :* * 61-66%  ماء ، 3,1-4, 5% بروتين ، 23-30 % نشويات ، 3,6%الياف والثوم يفيد حالات  السعال ، والربو ، وقرحة المعدة ، والغازات ، والتهاب المفاصل ، ويدر  إفرازات الكبد ( الصفراء) ، وفى تخفيض ضغط الدم ، ويدور الحيض ، ويزيد  مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض ، ويكسبة نشاطا وحيويا ، ويفيد فى حالات الأمراض  المعوية العفنة ويطهر الأمعاء ، خصوصا عند الأطفال ويفيد مرضى البول السكرى  كثيرا فى وقايتهم من مضاعفات المرض ، ويمكن عمل ( لبخة ) ، من الثوم  للإصبع ( المدوحس ) ، وهنا نلفت النظر إلى أن أكل أكثر من أربعة فصوص ثوم  تولد الحكة والبواسير ويفسد الهضم ويسبب حرقان فى المعدة والامعاء والمرىء .  وإذا جاوز تخزينه سنه لا يؤكل وتزداد حدته ورائحته . ويخفف رائحتة فى الفم  إذا مضغ وراءه البقدونس أو قطعة من التفاح ، وقد أنتجت شركات الأدوية  أخيرا منه أقراصا استبعدت منها الرائحة لتكون منعشة ومحفزه للنشاط والحيوية  والشباب 0*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

